# Method of Choice



## dbeyer (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay, I haven't been on here for a long time. Things do not seem to have changed much. People have practiced more and have improved their times. New people come and go. I just was wondering what methods are experienced cubers using to solve cubes blindfolded. How are you memorizing? What algorithm set are you using? What cubes do you practice on? 3x3x3, the Revenge, Professor? I created a system of 2336 algorithms (BH-system). I also figured out twisting corner algs too. 

So I know a lot about blindfolded cubing, I just want to see what is socially acceptable and what is widely used now.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 22, 2010)

You're worried about being socially acceptable, while you solve a Rubik's cube as a hobby?

As far as I know, Old Poch, M2, 3OP, or a mixture.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 22, 2010)

The best blinders still use BH/algorithms, both for edges and corners. The only main difference the last couple of years is fewer 3OP users, and more commutators and M2. But as far as I know, more people use DF or UF as buffer, and not UR.


----------



## blah (Nov 22, 2010)

I was hoping for some discussion involving the Banach-Tarski theorem :/


----------



## TMOY (Nov 22, 2010)

Banach-Tarski could be nice for multi. You memo and solve one single cube, then you do some weird stuff, and: "oh, look, there are 17 solved cubes now"


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 22, 2010)

For one, I do not even speedcube or blindfold cube. Secondly I was asking what was the standard of excellence for fast cubers, wondering what level the community has grown to.


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 22, 2010)

Do many people compete in big cubes blind at official competitions, or practicing often at home?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 22, 2010)

Check the wca website xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2010)

Daniel, many people have started using either BH or near-BH derivatives. I just started learning BH wings, and I intend to move on to BH edges (even though I probably am almost half-BH anyway) afterwards.

The gold standard on big cubes BLD is Ville, and he has a sample 5x5x5 BLD solve posted, which you can walk through to see the most efficient big cube BLD method in the world:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22752-How-I-do-BLD&p=424731&viewfull=1#post424731

You should really walk through this solve to see what you think of it. I think you will notice it's not very far off from BH, with a few nice optimizations thrown in. Ville is amazingly fast - he's capable of going almost twice as fast as his current WR!


----------

